# Rut in East Texas?



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

What's it look like for the rut in East Texas? I haven't been over there in almost 2 months but am planning on slinging arrows next weekend. If it isn't on, you all think this cool front might trigger it?

Dook


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

I went to Ceneterville last weekend and watched a young buck chase three does all over the pasture. They showed up right at daylight and he chased them around for about an hour.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Doesn't look like it's started yet where I hunt. I am hoping that the cold snap we've had here will start 'em up, I'll be checking game cams in about a week. Last pics showed does looking fat and happy, so I figure the boys are leaving them alone for right now.


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

They are starting to work the Does. I took a doe this morning and a young buck was trailing her. Had a nice buck chase some does around my food plot yesterday evening, i 'd have to say it is on ,just not hot and heavy yet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't seen any real signs of it yet in Walker or Madison Co.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone.... The temperature has nothing to do with when the rut occurs....

It just makes for more comfortable hunting.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Just a reminder to everyone.... The temperature has nothing to do with when the rut occurs....
> 
> It just makes for more comfortable hunting.


You are right but like a biologist told me ( do you like to run in the heat or run in cool weather ) Think about that one? :spineyes:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Knifeman said:


> You are right but like a biologist told me ( do you like to run in the heat or run in cool weather ) Think about that one? :spineyes:


Deer dont care about temperature though... especially when they are horny. Helll, they dont care about even more substancial dangers when they are horny! Daylight, Cars, Man, etc....


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

Bucks are still grouped together on our place in cherokee county. I think by next weekend things will really be heating up


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The deer up in the Lakes area will most prob start the second week of Nov, here in S E Texas I've seen some activity, have been finding scrapes almost a month, this week I've seen a few fawns ALONE, the sure sign is when they start showing up on the hiway I live on, as a rule I'll see more deer in 2-3 weeks during the rut than the rest of the yr combined....WW


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a lease in Jasper, I sat my blind Friday evening and Saturday morning and evening. Saturday evening I watched a young 6pt. chase 3 does around on my pipeline for about an hour. I wouldn't say they are in a full rut but definetly in a small rut. The deer seem to be moving really good. The one thing I have noticed is that I haven't seen a deer yet early in the morning, all the deer I am seeing is between 8:30-11am so it may be smart to stay in the blind a little later, in the evening I am seeing deer from about 5 til dark. Found a few active ground scrapes as well.


----------



## David Burke (Dec 27, 2005)

TPW web site will show the anticipated peak in the various locations... Trinity Co. where I hunt is just now showing pre-rut activities and it is anticipated that it will peak @ opening of gun season....


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

It should pick up by the next full moon on Nov. 2nd.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Been there done that!! 


justinsfa said:


> especially when they are horny. Helll, they dont care about even more substancial dangers when they are horny! Daylight, Cars, Man, etc....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Been there done that!!


Hahahaha.... I was gonna write that too....

Put a hot 2 legged "dear" in front of me and see how much I care about the heat or cold....


----------



## alamo hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

We are hunting in San Augustine and the bucks are chasing does like crazy. We came out the woods on atv's and saw several bucks in close proximity to us. All the pics we are getting the bucks are all bowed up and traveling alone.Just 2-3 weeks ago we were getting multiple bucks in or game cameras. Texas is known for crazy ruts so to answer your question you will probably have to see the activity for yourself to be comfortable in your GUESSTAMATION. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Bucks are starting to chase the does in Limestone county.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

alamo hunter said:


> We are hunting in San Augustine and the bucks are chasing does like crazy. We came out the woods on atv's and saw several bucks in close proximity to us. All the pics we are getting the bucks are all bowed up and traveling alone.Just 2-3 weeks ago we were getting multiple bucks in or game cameras. Texas is known for crazy ruts so to answer your question you will probably have to see the activity for yourself to be comfortable in your GUESSTAMATION. GOOD LUCK


We are right next door in Shelby county off 96 and the bucks arent chasing does yet (per my dad and sister who hunted this past weekend). Hopefully they will hold out til the 7th.

Last year, I had game cam pics of bucks breeding does and running scrapes... Started on 10-14 and went through 10-17... then the deer movement almost completely halted...


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Angelina County here...All the doe I have seen have been by themselves up to this point, no rutting activity from the bucks yet


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If I were still hunting up in the lakes area I would be hunting VERY hard the second week of Nov....WW


----------

